# MK II's are losing money fast



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

5 months old and best offers I am getting are 20% less than what I paid for it.

Dealers are having it off though. Paying Â£ 25k for cars and then selling them again for Â£ 29 - Â£ 30k


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

You contridicted yourself in your post.

The subject shouldnt be "MK II's are losing money fast" but maybe "dealers are ripping off customers".

And lets face it we all know that!

If you look around you will find they are (as predicted) holding their value very well in comparisson to other marques in the same segment.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I have spoken to 10 dealers so far and best offer was Â£ 26,500 for a car that cost Â£ 31,500 5 months ago. Outstanding finance = Â£ 28,300 and payments made so far = Â£ 2,320.00 plus initial deposit of Â£ 2,000.

Total cost to date if I take the offer = Â£ 6,120.00.

Thats a lot of money for a motor that does 30 miles a day


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

You should have better luck with private sales - a MK2 that new shouldn't require that much effort to sell! 

If I haven't got an order sitting in the queue already (and budget sorted for when it comes) I'd probably make you an offer!


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Ever since I ordered mine last Friday the main subject I have seen on this forum has been people selling their cars and how little they are being offered on px.
I have ordered one because it is one of the lowest depreciating Audis, is very sought after and is such a great drive. I actually prefer it to the A5 which I had been waiting to test until last week but the residuals on that are looking worse than a 335i.
I think all cars are taking a hit going into August due to the new reg Sept 1 but that the TT stands up well enough. I think the dealers are looking to make a quick profit, after all look at their 2nd hand prices.
You also cant expect to get back much for extras and most do go over the top on these. Get what you want not what is nice.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

How many miles has the car actually covered Mike


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

4,900 miles.

Good as new.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

So the miles are not to bad then, usual dealers taking the Michael :x

Looking to get shot of mine too, after a new coxster S or second hand 911C2S still not learned my lesson :lol:

Best of luck with the sale


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Cheers blagman.

I really dont wat to pi ss on anyones fire but my whole experience with the New TT has been a bit so what.

I have had the fortune to own nice cars before (lots of them) and I think its just me. The TT is a good car no doubt about it but its almost like I have woken up and smelt the coffee.

2 Cars costing a total of Â£ 13,200 a year on a pcp meaning the cars aren't even mine. Thats Â£ 13,200 nett or Â£ 22,000 of my annual earnings on cars !

I am going to invest what I save in another property.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its due to the amount and type/spec of the TTs Audi launched. 30k for a USED TT is just too much, its too close to better marques IMO. 30k used cars are too hard to sell and its a risk too, dealers know this so they dry bum love you if you sell them back.

FWD version devalues the range, people who are paying that about of money want sportier cars. 30k gets you a good used Z4, M3 amongst others. Don't like the S3 (or any A3 for that matter), but i can see why someone would buy one over a TT at the same price.

I was offered 2k less than i paid for it about 6-7 weeks ago.

Audi has:-
49 used 20T TTCs
39 used 20T TTRs
62 used 3.2 TTCs
57 used 3.2 TTRs

Hardly flying out of the dealers, most would rather have a new one and that's the problem. You have to don your hat to Audi, they have move more things to the options list and we cant help but added them back on. The MKI was 30k with everything on it, MKII costs 40k with everything on it.

Good luck with the sale O and thanks all for cheering me up - I'm off to drowned myself in a toilet full of someone elses piss.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll be totally up front people.

For Â£ 27,500 you can own my Audi TT 2.0T FSI, Stronic with all of the extras shown below in my Sig.

I will be using the Â£ 27,500 I receive from the buyer towards paying off the outstanding Â£ 28,300 I owe.

Car is 5 months old and 4,900 miles. If you want to see some pics let me know.

Car is waiting for you now.

Mike


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I sold my MK2 TT last week and got 84% of the original invoice price back, even with the tyres needing replacement. I sold it to an Audi dealer.

Just shop around and you should find a better price (or was I just lucky?).


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I paid Â£30,500. Got offered Â£ 26,750.00 today which is 87% of asking price.

Do you think I am being greedy asking for Â£ 27,000 then ?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> I paid Â£30,500. Got offered Â£ 26,750.00 today which is 87% of asking price.
> 
> Do you think I am being greedy asking for Â£ 27,000 then ?


Not really. My car needed new tyres, so yours being mint is definitely worth that money.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

You didn't have yours long either. Did you find it a bit dissapointing ?

Which dealer bought it off of you ?


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

I can't claim to be an expert on car values - but since when did anyone buy a new car and sell it after a few months without expecting to lose loads of money?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> I paid Â£30,500. Got offered Â£ 26,750.00 today which is 87% of asking price.
> 
> Do you think I am being greedy asking for Â£ 27,000 then ?


Mike - not many cars you could have bought brand new with no discount and then got 87% back for by selling to a dealer after 5 months.

Just to kick you when you're down, if you'd waited and got it on an 07 plate rather than the 56 that you did, you would be getting offered more than Â£27k for it now. Remember 57 plate is out in 5 weeks which makes yours looks a year old.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > I paid Â£30,500. Got offered Â£ 26,750.00 today which is 87% of asking price.
> ...


4 dealers have told today me it makes no difference. They have said its an 07 car simple as.

dealer who offered Â£ 24k said it was because it was registered in Feb. Every other dealer laughed their nuts off at this suggestion.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Mike - I think you should change your signature. You don't sound very 'lucky' to me. :wink:

Meanwhile, TTC and I have only just started our relationship. The courting is going very well and I sense a long and rewarding time together.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I still consider myself to be a lucky owner of one of the original 56 plated MKII's.

Imagine that. For Â£ 27k you could too own an original 56 plated MKII not only that but the more popular and by all accounts better 2.0FSI T as well

:wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

heywood said:


> I can't claim to be an expert on car values - but since when did anyone buy a new car and sell it after a few months without expecting to lose loads of money?


Sp you would expect to lose and be quite happy to lose Â£ 6,500 in 5 months would you ? I dont think so especially when you consider it is a "Top Marque" such as a TT.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wouldn't buy a new car,any car expecting to sell it in five months .Thats a sure way to loose money.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

two things to point out here.

1. Wasn't expecting it to be for sale within 5 months

2. Wasn't expecting it to be so dissapointing.


----------



## heywood (Feb 9, 2007)

octagonmike said:


> heywood said:
> 
> 
> > I can't claim to be an expert on car values - but since when did anyone buy a new car and sell it after a few months without expecting to lose loads of money?
> ...


I would not be happy about it at all - but certainly not surprised.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think we all know that selling a car bought from new in the 1st year you will be shafted come resale...unless you have a Ferrari Enzo to punt on.

Used TTs are in plentiful supply which in reality only appeals to people who can't wait and don't mind used. However when you spend upwards of Â£30k, most would put up with a wait to get a new car to their exact spec fresh from the factory.

As my car will cost me a smidge under Â£35k, I intend to keep for 3 years and then sell onto my dad so will move it on at a reasonable price. If my intention was to sell up within 1-2 years back to Audi, I would have been happy not to tick too many boxes on the options list - this would save me a couple of extra Â£Â£ for that tub of vaseline when the Audi salesman gets to lube up before penetrating me from behind come resale. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> two things to point out here.
> 
> 1. Wasn't expecting it to be for sale within 5 months
> 
> 2. Wasn't expecting it to be so dissapointing.


That is because you got the wrong engine and you didnt bother with MR :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > two things to point out here.
> ...


  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I never start it, i only join in.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I never start it, i only join in.


Yeah right :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I present exhibit A ma'lord.



octagonmike said:


> Imagine that. For Â£ 27k you could too own an original 56 plated MKII not only that but the more popular and by all accounts better 2.0FSI T as well


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't it better value :wink: If you can't afford the real thing , I'll get me coat


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

The TT does well against other 'Top Marques'...

http://www.whatcar.co.uk/depreciation-i ... &ED4=49361

4 year values:
AUDI TTC 2.0T S-Tronic -- 54.70%
AUDI TTC 3.2Q S-Tronic -- 54.28%
BMW Z4 Coupe 3.2M -- 48.09%
Porsche Cayman 3.4S -- 54.95%

Flippin 'eck, doing sums is boring!
:roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Isn't it better value :wink: If you can't afford the real thing , I'll get me coat


Would that be a proper leather designer one, or a cheap copy?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it better value :wink: If you can't afford the real thing , I'll get me coat
> ...


Berghaus all weather one ,its the north easy you know :lol:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> So you would expect to lose and be quite happy to lose Â£ 6,500 in 5 months would you ? I dont think so especially when you consider it is a "Top Marque" such as a TT.


Happy, no. Expect, probably. 
VAT when you drive off the forecourt isn't far off that.
If I was buying and spending round the 30K mark, I'd want a good chunk off to pursuade me to buy a 2nd hand car rather than a new one.

Probably worthy of a thread on its own and very subjective (so standing by for a flood of contrary views), but I personally wouldn't apply much "Top Marque" premium to an Audi these days. We're not talking Ferrari or Aston here. They're good cars - that's why so many people buy them, but it also means they don't have any rarity value. 
(unless you own a spoiler-free Mk1 of course :wink:... Gets coat...)


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> So you would expect to lose and be quite happy to lose Â£ 6,500 in 5 months would you ? I dont think so especially when you consider it is a "Top Marque" such as a TT.


It would be exactly the same with any other marque in the same segment.

Lets turn the question around - What car (in the same segment) would you buy and get more on in 6 months?

This is just a lack of understanding on your part. The car market is like this. I have had a few cars and on every forum you get the same. "XXX price crash" etc etc because people buy and then sell shortly after.

Unless you get a classic car or something around the 150,000 pound mark thats in great demand with long waiting lists you will not get low depreciation.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with both comments above. Audi is not a Top Marque in my book either. It's a 'Premium' brand and therefore the TTs residuals are in line with what I'd expect. I know that my highly specced car will lose money. I bought it with my eyes open wide. I reckon it's about enjoying the moment where you can. Anyway, that's my lot... I'm off for a drive  
.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Supply and demand, one of the immutable laws of the universe, on a power with E=mc^2. Surprised you hadnâ€™t spotted that one yet. So if you think the dealer is ripping you off all you need to do is find the guy heâ€™s going to sell it to for GBP 30,000. but then you donâ€™t want the hassle do you, and thereâ€™s the rub.

Top marque? It a "stack em high sell em cheap" punters marque with a bit of extra quality as a selling point to justify the inflated prices.

Regards
Phil



octagonmike said:


> heywood said:
> 
> 
> > Sp you would expect to lose and be quite happy to lose Â£ 6,500 in 5 months would you ? I dont think so especially when you consider it is a "Top Marque" such as a TT.


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Mike

Never one to pee on another mans chips, but if you bought your car on a (Audi?) PCP that is one of the reasons you are down on this deal. If you had funded via lease purchase you would have eaten into more of the capital for the loan and therefore have a lower settlement value to contend with.

Also for your car to be bid Â£5k behind list is out of line with the market for a 2.0T. You need to call a dealer with less stock of 2.0T's and get him or her to bid Â£27k+ for your car.

I'd see your car at Â£29,995 retail and with margin/overheads/VAT/allowance for prep Â£27k+ being a fair return for your car-dealer outright sale.

Either way good luck


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > two things to point out here.
> ...


Would strongly disagree with the *wrong engine* comment. The 2.0T is far more sought after in the trade by buyers and in turn retail customers.

The larger engine car is freely available-new and used-and offers more scope for discount off the ticket price. This is not the case with 2.0T, although the S-Tronic transmission doesn't help in that model for resale....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GarethW said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > octagonmike said:
> ...


If he had bought the car with the right engine he wouldn't be getting rid of it :lol:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

GarethW said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > octagonmike said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Hmmmm Let me guess what engine you have in your TT :lol: :lol:

I suggest you look at the official deprecication figures instead of making assumptions based on personal circumstances.

For instance: one could argue that the 2.0T is much more popular which means the second hand market (in the near future) will be flooded and therefore the 3.2 which is less popluar will maintain more of its future value.


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

sico said:


> GarethW said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I think I need to put you straight on a few points here chap....

First off I own a 2007 RS4, not an Audi TT with either engine 

Secondly could you point me towards the "official depreciation figures" that you refer to please? Would the Glasses guide on my desk here be worth a look maybe?

Thirdly given that these topics-car values/efficient funding-are the core elements of our business I would respectfully suggest that my comments are based on professional experience and intimate knowledge of the current market 8)

In time the market will have an over supply relative to demand but since the majority of people in, or entering this market, want 2.0T (and I'm not having a go at the 3.2-it's a fab engine) those values will reflect for that core market the desirability for smaller engine will be greater than the larger one.

Cheers,
Gareth


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nicely put Gareth 

I'm sending you a PM shortly... :wink:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

GarethW said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > GarethW said:
> ...


Well Im a financial director in this industry "old chap" so I beleive I know a bit more than you?

Glasses guide, your definatley on the ball :lol: Where did you buy that Tesco?

I recon the best depreciation figures would be in the CAP black book as used by the "professional" people in the motor industry, with your "intimate knowledge " you should know that. :roll:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Sico

So what should I consider as a good offer for my TT ?

Do you know anyone that is looking for one ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Based on the fact Audi have 60 3.2 and 45 Ts on the used site that doesn't hold water does it :roll: 
Audi had 600+ 3.2 Cars for the UK launch 0 20T - if they are not wanted then the used totally would be huge.

Given that a T is cheaper, that's the reason for the sales - nothing more, nothing less, its not better, its not worse its just less. Not many people want to pay 30k for a used TT, the 3.2s are more than that used, its that simple. Used TT, or new one to my spec - most will wait and go the latter.

Also based on the offers people have had ON HERE for both versions the % loss is the same. NIETHER car is fairing better than the other. Options wont really make much difference, only preference will. ie I don't want red seats, i want black, or i want MR and manual not GSM.

As you know GarethW i was offered list -2k(1850 if you want the exact number) for my 3.2 for a end of sept replacement another off was -2.2k. Pilot got about the same offer for his 20T.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Is it just me, or does the OP's pcp deal seem bloody awful to anyone else?

purchase price - Â£31500

deposit - Â£2000

balloon - Â£28300

and he's paid over Â£2k in 5 months of ownership?!? - someone should've spoken to Kam!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> Sico
> 
> So what should I consider as a good offer for my TT ?
> 
> Do you know anyone that is looking for one ?


It depends on a lot. In your case I would look at what the dealer who has quoted you has in (second hand) stock simular to yours, and the associated price.

If you look on the Audi site and search you will find prices vary normally depending on spec and location.

Another suggestion would be - go to the Audi site do a search on your spec, find a high priced second hand buy and then ring that dealer to see what he will offer you. You may have to travel a bit though.

Another option is to sell private and you will get a better return.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TTwiggy said:


> Is it just me, or does the OP's pcp deal seem bloody awful to anyone else?
> 
> purchase price - Â£31500
> 
> ...


His ballon would not be Â£28300 after the full term of the loan. It's the amount outstaning after 5 months.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or does the OP's pcp deal seem bloody awful to anyone else?
> ...


ah! My bad - this is why I do words, not numbers - as you were!...


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TTwiggy said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > TTwiggy said:
> ...


No worries mate - you had me pondering for a while there


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I Have sold it back to the dealer I bought it from for Â£ 27k. Happy with that to be honest although I still have to cough up another Â£1300 to settle the finance but that is only 2 months installments (or thereabouts).

Funny how they originally offered me Â£ 24k - Robbing Bar Stewards !


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

sico said:


> GarethW said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


So who's got the biggest 'willy' here then. :wink:

It's a good job your a financial director and not a university professor, your spelling is awful (luckily my browser has a spell check otherwise I would never have spotted it!).

:roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> Sico
> 
> So what should I consider as a good offer for my TT ?
> 
> Do you know anyone that is looking for one ?


They don't give numbers on cars this new as a rule - might not be in as yet. (Its not in glasses)


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

sico said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Sico
> ...


You will find the private market place a totally different ball gain when trying to sell a car in Â£20k-Â£30k (and above) range. I have had plenty of 'interesting' experiences buying and selling here. Sometimes it's not for the feint hearted.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

No way was I going to let someone I dont know turn up at my house, test drive my car with no insurance only to have a gun pulled on me whilst on the test drive.

I know its a bit dramatic but it happens. And then you have got all the uncertainty about the financial transaction.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> No way was I going to let someone I dont know turn up at my house, test drive my car with no insurance only to have a gun pulled on me whilst on the test drive.
> 
> I know its a bit dramatic but it happens. And then you have got all the uncertainty about the financial transaction.


As I said, not for the feint hearted. I have sold high value cars privately many times but you have go to do your marketing well and then manage the financial transaction carefully. Sometimes it can take a while but it does work.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

ratty said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > GarethW said:
> ...


Well at least my grammer is ok, I would really take a fence if that were wrong. :lol:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

ratty said:


> So who's got the biggest 'willy' here then. :wink:


It was quite a while since the last discussion of this kind... It was getting boring already... :roll:

*octagonmike*, the reasons why I sold my car are basically the following:
1 - Fancied something more focused (more of a sports car)
2 - Was livid with Audi dealerships
3 - Would have to go through Â£5~6K worth of modifications to my TT to make it work for what I want it to.
4 - Wanted something rear-wheel drive

I think that's it really. When I bought the car I was in a different position regarding usage and now my car is really only for pleasure, so I don't care about fuel consumption, depreciation or all that. I will just buy it, run for as long as I fancy it and then move on.

Why did you sell yours?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Darkstar

I totally understand I was just wondering why you didn't hang on to it for long.

My reasons are a combination of financial sense and requirements.

Since buying the TT we have decided to move and are about to move into a really nice house. It is costing a lot more than current house but that isn't the reason for selling the TT. Basically I have had a sort of reality check and asked myself a question the other day "Why are we spending Â£ 13k a year on 2 cars that we wont even own at the end of the 3 years"?

Absolute madness.


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Sico
> ...


The new TT Coupe (not Roadster yet) has booked in Glasses guide since June 2007 Toshiba.


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> I Have sold it back to the dealer I bought it from for Â£ 27k. Happy with that to be honest although I still have to cough up another Â£1300 to settle the finance but that is only 2 months installments (or thereabouts).
> 
> Funny how they originally offered me Â£ 24k - Robbing Bar Stewards !


Glad to hear you have a result that is satisfactory for you


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Sico

I'd just like to come back to you on your post here;

"Well Im a financial director in this industry "old chap" so I beleive I know a bit more than you?

Glasses guide, your definatley on the ball Laughing Where did you buy that Tesco?

I recon the best depreciation figures would be in the CAP black book as used by the "professional" people in the motor industry, with your "intimate knowledge " you should know that"

Well I think your first sentence is pretty assumptive given you have no idea what my own knowledge comprises of. Also which dealership/group are you are Financial Director for? It might be that our respective business's have worked together already 

We subscribe to Euro Tax Glasses (The Guide/Evaluator and GlassNet) and sometimes take CAP as well-but I wasn't sure that Tesco was an accepted retail partner for either publication. Please can you qualify exactly what you mean by the term "best depreciation figures"? In our experience and looking at all the market data Glasses is by far the superior and wider accepted market tool and dealers will only use CAP where there is a specific advantage to their buying in of used cars. By that I mean CAP often scores premium brands lower than Glasses therefore enabling your business to buy cars for less......but then you're a FD so should know that.

We are most certainly "professional people in the motor industry" as any one of the many TT forum members we have helped this year can attest to 

Regards,
Gareth[/i]


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> TTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or does the OP's pcp deal seem bloody awful to anyone else?
> ...


Correct. Which is why we always guide people away from the PCP option as it's very often the worst way to fund a car.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

GarethW said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > TTwiggy said:
> ...


Gareth

So what do you consider as the best method to purchase a car, cash (assuming of course you have this) or some form of finance, if so what?

I'm sitting with cash, should I spend so of my capital or spread the cost through finance?

Interested to hear your approach / opinion.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Gareth Tell me more !

Where are you from.

I am on the lookout for another car so what do you recommend ?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

sico said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


Don't you mean offence? (and I've only got an 'O' level)

At least you were half way there. :wink:


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Gareth Tell me more !
> 
> Where are you from.
> 
> I am on the lookout for another car so what do you recommend ?


I'll send you a PM Mike.

(or have a look at the WWW tab at the bottom of the signature  )


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Ratty

if you have the cash saved to buy the car outright, and don't mind it being locked up in a depreciating asset, then cash is a fine way to fund the purchase.

If however you would rather invest the larger proportion of your capital so it was earning, not costing, you money then funding the purchase is a far better option here.

We normally only recommend the way to fund such a purchase after listening to your own specific circumstances and making impartial recommendations based on your answers/needs. However most people tend to look at Balanced payment lease purchase loans-either secured or unsecured-as the optimum way to buy.

If you have a particular query or just want a chat on the topic I'd be glad to help 

All the best,
Gareth


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> I am on the lookout for another car so what do you recommend ?


3.2 TTQ with MR :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > I am on the lookout for another car so what do you recommend ?
> ...


You can buy mine for Â£34995 :lol:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

ratty said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


Oh dear...


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Wallsend and Tosh

What a laugh - Not

You wont accept that the TT is basically a dissapointing hot hatch will you.


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Wallsend and Tosh
> 
> What a laugh - Not
> 
> You wont accept that the TT is basically a dissapointing hot hatch will you.


Mike - wishing you the best with 'sensible' use of your hard earned cash.

It's been a pleasure following your, at times, excruciating journey through buying a TT, and it's a shame that you were ultimately disappointed (can't help but think that after the build-up you gave it, this was inevitable :? )

Is this final pop at the TT _really _going to be your swan song


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

octagonmike said:


> Wallsend and Tosh
> 
> What a laugh - Not
> 
> You wont accept that the TT is basically a dissapointing hot hatch will you.


Sorry Mike, but my' disappointing' TT is definitely NOT for sale. I'm enjoying it too much. 8) 

Try one of these cheapies (it'll look great in the garden of your new house)... :wink: 
http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/exotic_car1.jpg

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsend and Tosh
> ...


That'll be the 2.0T version, if I'm not mistaken :lol:


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

From GarethW:-
We are most certainly "professional people in the motor industry" as any one of the many TT forum members we have helped this year can attest to

I can withoubt doubt say that Gareth provided the highest level of professional (and financial) advice I've ever received from ANY dealer, including the 4 ring halo!!


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

> 3.2 TTQ with MR


Made me laugh...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

octagon mike said:


> Wallsend and Tosh
> 
> What a laugh - Not
> 
> You wont accept that the TT is basically a disappointing hot hatch will you.


If it was a hot hatch I'd be very disappointed with the back seat and the boot space BUT ITS NOT.The very reason that I didn't want an S3 is because a hot hatch looks much like every other boring hatch in the range.The TT is something different very different.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

mjbTT said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsend and Tosh
> ...


No not at all just a dig at 2 of the most annoying board members on here.

Wallsend I have seen you in AbsoluTTe and you look a bit of a wally to be honest. You look like you'd be more suited to a 2CV to be honest.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> mjbTT said:
> 
> 
> > octagonmike said:
> ...


I take exception to that, Ive worked bloody hard to be an annoying twat on here and I would appreciate some recognitition if you dont mind. I dunno, I go out of my way to be obnoxious, full of shit, take threads off topic and generally make a pest of myself and do I get any credit? Do I bollocks. You're all selfish gits and Im sulking. Ive put my heart and soul into some downright offensive posts, arguing endlessly about irrelivent things about which I know nothing and I dont get so much as a 'a dig at 2 of the most annoying board members on here *with the possible exception of Leg'*. Pah, I dunno! A little recognition would be nice.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Who cares what he thinks. Bye, bye.
No need to take your financial plight out on the rest of us. Maybe the car is too up market for you and too fast. Try a golf.

Picture of me in lesbian weekly if you want to look, I'm the one with a penis. O and Yes - it was meant to annoy you, that's the fecking point of it all. How dumb are you? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> mjbTT said:
> 
> 
> > octagonmike said:
> ...


Been nice chatting with you back to your alcopops and saxos now Essex boy 
:wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ps Vlastan and Jampott haven't been on this thread :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > mjbTT said:
> ...


Do you want some free lessons?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

paulie1 said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


Yep, life's tough at the top :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > octagonmike said:
> ...


Well, Im from Yorkshire, I wouldnt pay!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> mjbTT said:
> 
> 
> > octagonmike said:
> ...


Do you look any better then, It's probably a good job your going, enjoy the profit from the sell....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone think the forum is going downhill ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Them southerners are all the same :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Does anyone think the forum is going downhill ?


Well it was at the bottom of the hill when I joined early last year, it is currently coasting up the next hill losing momentum.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Leg said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > mjbTT said:
> ...


Leg, you ARE annoying!!! There you go. Happy now? :wink:

PS. But 'sometimes' funny as well. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lets not get carried away in the euphoria of the moment.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Does anyone think the forum is going downhill ?


The MK2 forum needs a transfusion otherwise it will die of boredom (maybe a meat injection!) :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im up for a meet - where and when?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Lets not get carried away in the euphoria of the moment.


Aww bless, you're a wanker as well as I Tosh and we all appreciate it a great deal and acknowledge the effort you put in.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cheers, i was aiming for twat, but that will do.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ratty said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone think the forum is going downhill ?
> ...


Have you seen some of the threads on the MkI forum


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Cheers, i was aiming for twat, but that will do.


To be fair I know it is a lack of ability to contend with illiterate bollocks that drives a certain few of us to 'poke the forum with a stick' occasionally and if that provides the rank of 'Wanker' or 'Twat' then Im proud to be either. 

I believe that by working together we few, we merry few, can achieve arsehole status although Jampott refused to reveal how he managed it all on his own when I asked him recently.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Cheers, i was aiming for twat, but that will do.


 :lol: :lol:

Always a good aim in life, for a bloke that is


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers, i was aiming for twat, but that will do.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nothing worse than a boring day. needs to be relived somehow.

However one handed typing on here at the same time leeds to spelling mistakes. But so what.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Yes I know, haven't posted over there for ages. Even Dotti was having ago them (have you read the thread 'New Wave....''purist wannabees'' look away!!!) ahhhhhhh

:?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Im up for a meet - where and when?


Depends how you like your 'meat' :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Nothing worse than a boring day. needs to be relived somehow.
> 
> However one handed typing on here at the same time leeds to spelling mistakes. But so what.


Indeed, rather than relieved from the aforementioned day you can end up reliving the boring day, somewhat remeniscant of Groundhog Day. Tedious to say the least.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ratty said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


I know ,how do you wax a matt car  :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Simple with emulsion

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats a canny idea ,I cant paint with gloss.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Thats a canny ideas ,I cant paint with gloss.


Nor can I, just get the wife to do it. :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Well that was much a do about nothing... 11 pages long and seeing as it kicked off at 7, I was expecting much 'my Dad's bigger than yours' nonsense by the end, but it petered out. Just as well I suppose

Anyway, one thing did occur... the OP mentioned waking up and realising all that money was going on cars (and then asked Gareth what finance options were on offer), but then mentions moving on to a bigger house, double the mortgage etc

Now, far be it from me to pass comment on what anyone else wants to do, that's totally their look out and sod all to do with me, but what's with house fascination too..? Yep, we all need somewhere to live, but bigger and better will just mean something bigger and better left behind one day... 'can't take it with you' and all that. So it's as broad as it is long which ever way you cut it isn't it..?


----------



## mjbTT (Nov 11, 2006)

Profound.

TBH, (and don't take this the wrong way Mike), but this chap never seemed to know what he wanted. We were all subjected to weeks, or [felt like] months of what reg to go for (56 or 07) countless changes of mind, delight, disappointment, give the wife the TT, buy a Range Rover Sport, through to the TT's a Hot Hatch. It was an anticlimax for us all 

Sorry Mike, and again, best of luck with the new strategy. We'll be looking out for you on other forums :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll second that. All the best, Mike. Hope it all works out for you.

BTW - if you thought financing a car was complex.. here's a forum that will scare the pants off you with regard to buyin/selling property. 

http://homebuying.about.com/od/financin ... ancing.htm
.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

ratty said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


Does your O Level qualify you to understand jokes?


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

When the kids are gone you down size and buy his and her's R8's with the profits.

Regards
Phil



Janitor said:


> but what's with house fascination too..? Yep, we all need somewhere to live, but bigger and better will just mean something bigger and better left behind one day... 'can't take it with you' and all that. So it's as broad as it is long which ever way you cut it isn't it..?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

sico said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


My degree allows me to be sacastic. [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ratty said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


My Geography 'O' Level (Grade C, wahoo!) lets me be sarcastic but as I don't have a degree, I dont understand sacasm. There you go, I'm doing it again.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

My wife likes the Three Degrees. Personally I can't stand the wailing, bun-haired, motown moggies. I'd rather have root canal treatment without anaesthetic. :roll:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Leg said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


I think I have one of these 'O' things in Geography (but I can't find the grade :wink: ), didn't help much with sarcasm though (btw you can't spell 'sacasm' that way). I think it comes later in life. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyway ,someone want to change the title to "TT aren't losing quite as much as I first thought"


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyway ,someone want to change the title to "TT aren't losing quite as much as I first thought"


Do you know I had six dealers ringing me up offering another Â£500, the market price must rising. Oh sod it I have must be dreaming I haven't bought it yet. :roll:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> My wife likes the Three Degrees. Personally I can't stand the wailing, bun-haired, motown moggies. I'd rather have root canal treatment without anaesthetic. :roll:


I hate degrees, just been calculating how much the bloody kids have cost me going to uni, enough to have bought an R8. And they still come back for more money.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ratty said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


Ill leave the spelling of sacasm to you, after all, you invented the word. Ill stick with sarcasm (and intelligent banter with a dose of spontaneous wit thrown in for good measure) myself.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

IMFMHO the poor TT Mk 2 residuals are mainly due to the fact that Audi will, at some unspecified date in the future, bring out a diesel TT.

Or am I missing something here?

PS IMFMHO stands for "in many forum members' humble opinions"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry I thought we had decided that residuals weren't that bad.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry I thought we had decided that residuals weren't that bad.


I confess that I only read the first few posts before jumping in with both feet.  

I will chastise myself severely and, at some stage (just not right now), read the entire thread. Once fully informed I will then post some incredibly sensible and witty comment.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Molehall said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I thought we had decided that residuals weren't that bad.
> ...


Quick summary op shafts dealers ,Tosh and I are idioits with an appentice from Yorkshire .


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Leg said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I was getting bored with the thread so I added a spell check to my browser, it's having a field day.....note to myself, must get out more. 
:roll:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

ratty said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


This thread could sure do with a few more quotes and sub-quotes :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Janitor said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Do you think??


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


Well yes, yes I do


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Janitor said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


Does anyone else think so ??


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Well?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Janitor said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


Definitely needs requoting ! :lol:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Janitor said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Aww come on! We gotta get octagonmike's original post down to one letter per line!!!

(sorry, I've had a frustrating afternoon and need something stupid to lighten the mood a tad) :roll:

Edited to add Aiden's contribution too!!!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


This could be a record [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ratty said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


Could be !


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Janitor said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


No, gotta say I'm not too sure really :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

AidenL said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Its slowing down


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Molehall said:


> IMFMHO the poor TT Mk 2 residuals are mainly due to the fact that Audi will, at some unspecified date in the future, bring out a diesel TT.
> 
> Or am I missing something here?
> 
> PS IMFMHO stands for "in many forum members' humble opinions"


Doubt a car thats not yet out will be hitting resales. TTS will also appear so will a MKIII at some point. Only facts impact prices ie oversupply, planned replacement, discounts etc.

Diesel with be 204bhp and 400Nm


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

AidenL said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


Must be a 2.0T post then :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You could try chipping it.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Come Tosh - don't you wanna play no more? We're bored with the original thread and have resorted to making pretty patterns, Wheeeeeee....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


I'm back from the match did I miss anything?


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


What was the score, was Souness on a turnstyle taking his cut :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ratty said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > marcusgilbert said:
> ...


Four one to us  didn't see the Scottish winge though


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Another lucky result then. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

ratty said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


Is it just me, or is this getting hard to read? :lol:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Yes, takes a long time and somehow you seem to loose any reason for it. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Its just you :roll:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


Indeed it is Ratty...


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Janitor said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > marcusgilbert said:
> ...


...but only if you're trying to see...


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


...who said what exactly!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


Anyway, delighted to see the spirit carries on...

so carry on!!! [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


Ohhh... denied...

the first few post are missing now 

Ruined


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

Those lines are pretty when you guys hit the "quote" thread


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

octagonmike said:


> Cheers blagman.
> 
> I really dont wat to pi ss on anyones fire but my whole experience with the New TT has been a bit so what.
> 
> ...


That makes alot of sense, I too have been privalidged to drive several nice cars over the last 4 yrs but buying new and very nearly new has cost me in depreciation a total of Â£25,000 and thats not including servicing and maintenance. The next car I buy will be still smart but someone else will have taken the big 25% hit and I will buy a good 2 yr old model. I have seen many TT mark 2 owners selling and all are being ripped off. It will not be me


----------



## christina (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, with a few hours on my hands this afternoon (roll on weekend) I decided to check out this thread - my god, you boys are worse than women!!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

christina said:


> Well, with a few hours on my hands this afternoon (roll on weekend) I decided to check out this thread - my god, you boys are worse than women!!


Your right. I'm told some of them even dress as women. :roll:


----------



## WanTTiTT (Mar 9, 2007)

WHAT AN UNTIDY, SHITE THREAD.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WanTTiTT said:


> WHAT AN UNTIDY, SHITE THREAD.


No need to shout and watch the language,you'll be shouting SUNDERL**D next :evil:


----------



## WanTTiTT (Mar 9, 2007)

THERE'S EVERY REASON TO SHOUT. At least you can read it properly.

Im not sure what kind of buffoons come on here but I hope this thread doesn't reflect the normal state of conversation usually had in this forum.

And who are you wallsendmag to tell me what do? Doylum! :lol: Sorry Dad!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

WanTTiTT said:


> THERE'S EVERY REASON TO SHOUT. At least you can read it properly.
> 
> Im not sure what kind of buffoons come on here but I hope this thread doesn't reflect the normal state of conversation usually had in this forum.
> 
> And who are you wallsendmag to tell me what do? Doylum! :lol: Sorry Dad!


 :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sod it I'm off for a drive :roll:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

WanTTiTT said:


> THERE'S EVERY REASON TO SHOUT. At least you can read it properly.
> 
> Im not sure what kind of buffoons come on here but I hope this thread doesn't reflect the normal state of conversation usually had in this forum.
> 
> And who are you wallsendmag to tell me what do? Doylum! :lol: Sorry Dad!


Yes of course this reflects the state of normal conversation here, must be full of buffoons then. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

WanTTiTT said:


> THERE'S EVERY REASON TO SHOUT. At least you can read it properly.
> 
> Im not sure what kind of buffoons come on here but I hope this thread doesn't reflect the normal state of conversation usually had in this forum.
> 
> And who are you wallsendmag to tell me what do? Doylum! :lol: Sorry Dad!


Oh excellent, another dimwitt. You know, I'm convinced someone out there actually searches out and supplies this forum with a new pillock every now and again purely to keep me entertained.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

WanTTiTT said:


> WHAT AN UNTIDY, SHITE THREAD.





WanTTiTT said:


> THERE'S EVERY REASON TO SHOUT. At least you can read it properly.
> 
> Im not sure what kind of buffoons come on here but I hope this thread doesn't reflect the normal state of conversation usually had in this forum.
> 
> And who are you wallsendmag to tell me what do? Doylum! :lol: Sorry Dad!


Chill and pill :roll:

The thread had long since descended into nonsense, so just to kill it off, a few thought it 'mildly entertaining' to piss about. Hardly indicative of the rest of the Forum and nothing to get snotty about

FFS


----------

